# How long does it take you to compose a piece on average?



## dcoscina (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm finding most of my work these days takes weeks if not months. Then again, I'm composing larger works, or longer ones. I feel that StaffPad makes me want to develop ideas more and see a piece through to its natural conclusion, whereas DAWs seem more transient for me. It's fun to bang out a short idea but with much less development. 

Now I should point out that I'm working a day job so it's not like I have all day to luxuriate over StaffPad compositions. I chip at my pieces after work, before bed, or on days off. Because it's not as quick as plunking stuff on a keyboard into a daw, I am working at a deliberate pace. My current work Rest In Power for Solo Cello and mixed strings is still a work in progress but is up to around 6:30 of often densely scored sections and a solo cello break mid way through. And I suffer from Beethoven complex and refine and chuck a lot of material....

I'm just curious as to how quickly other people write their pieces since a lot of what I've heard from folks using StaffPad is incredible.


----------



## Henu (Aug 10, 2020)

I can easily compose a 2-minute piece in 20 minutes.

However, don't get me even started about the arrangement, orchestration and the production.


----------



## studiostuff (Aug 10, 2020)

Depends entirely on the deadline...!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 10, 2020)

Somewhere between 2 hours and 25 years.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 10, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Somewhere between 2 hours and 25 years.


nice. I can bang out a fairly simple arrangment in a couple hours but large scale works take some time. I've been working on and off on a ballet for 15 years.... a symphonic cycle based on whales for another 25 years....


----------



## Thor (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't think that an average number would be very useful for me to know personally. It's all about whether I'm going into places I've been before. 

If I'm going into personally uncharted territory then it's going to take longer, and probably hurt a little.

If I'm writing something where I know the territory pretty well (this could mean harmony, genre, orchestration, etc.) then it's not going to take as long.

That's a super general way of describing my experience


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 10, 2020)

Weeks. I have a daytime job that’s actually daytime & evening time job.
So I think I spend 5 hours / week on average, more on deadlines.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Aug 10, 2020)

The more "artistic" ones take much more than the "standard". I composed a 40 minutes symphonic choral work two years ago and it took me several months. But yesterday I started a 2-minutes orchestral piece for a commercial and I've finished it in a few hours.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 10, 2020)

Arrangements of other compositions: 3 days.
Arrangements of my own compositions to a different ensemble: up to a week.
Original compositions for chamber group: 1 week.
Original compositions for large group: 1 month.
Original compositions for fixed media and soloists: 2 months.
Mock-up: 3-7 days.

Days include 8 hours of work a day and fully engraving the sheet music for ready performance.

Compositionally and professionally I try to hit a major milestone every week always trying to keep something “in the pot” for the future. Just this past week I talked to 1 of the greatest trombone players on earth over the phone about the piece I am finishing up for him featuring trombone and violin, I was contacted by a foundation in New York that wants to use one of my pieces as their anthem, I purchased a German 1800’s rotary-valved Eb Flugelhorn, Facebook messaged an organist and historian showing pictures and talking about it that led to a gig for an organ and rare brass instrument church recital and composing some original organ preludes based on American hymns. And that was just last week...


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 10, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Arrangements of other compositions: 3 days.
> Arrangements of my own compositions to a different ensemble: up to a week.
> Original compositions for chamber group: 1 week.
> Original compositions for large group: 1 month.
> ...


That’s great to hear that you are getting so many opportunities Rodney! Some days it seems like the only way to make money at this is through popular music or media music. It’s good to know there are still people successfully making a career based on commissioned work!


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 10, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> That’s great to hear that you are getting so many opportunities Rodney! Some days it seems like the only way to make money at this is through popular music or media music. It’s good to know there are still people successfully making a career based on commissioned work!


I have found the secret to simply be write music that is meaningful to people.


----------

